# Intuos4 !!!



## Saeltari (Mar 25, 2009)

I want one. 

Double the pen pressure and I really like the ambidexterous set up! The touch ring and the key displays look fairly easy to use also 

It looks quite nice!

-> http://intuos.wacom.com/


----------



## Interference (Mar 25, 2009)

$300???? - Why, that's _nearly_ thirty quid


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep. What's a quid? About the same price as the 3. 

Definitely worth it though!!!


----------

